# Inkscape - Clipping ala Photoshop?



## LRK (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
Ich möchte mich nun endlich mal ausgiebigst mit Inkscape befassen und bin da nun aber auf ein Problem gestossen, das ich mit Photoshop sehr einfach lösen könnte, in Inkscape bin ich aber aufgeschmissen und brauche Rat:
Im Anhang mal eine Beispielgrafik dazu. Die beiden Schattenformen ragten anfangs über die Hauptform hinaus und wurden dann per Überschneidungsfunktion an die Form eines Duplikates des Hauptobjektes angeglichen. Sie sind nun eigenständige Formen. Das Ergebnis ist ersteinmal in Ordnung so aber wenn ich jetzt eine vorsichtige Veränderung an der Hauptform vornähme, würden die Schattenobjekte nicht mehr passen.
Ich frage mich, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass man wie bei Photoshop mit Clipping-Masken arbeiten kann, bei denen sowohl das Hauptobjekt als auch das Schattenobjekt erhalten bleiben und das Clipping nur visuell auftritt und alle Formen bearbeitbar bleiben. Versuche mit  Maske und Clipping in Inkscape brachten bisher kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis da hier anscheinend immer mit weiteren Duplikaten gearbeitet wird und diese müssen auch immer erst auseinandergeschraubt werden um sie zu bearbeiten.
Wie würdet ihr dieses Problem angehen?

Und zweitens wäre da noch das Problem, dass die Konur des Hauptobjektes durch die Schattenobjekte halb verdeckt wird. Wie geht man dem aus dem Weg ohne eine weitere Kopie nur mit Konturen auf eine dritte Ebene nach ganz oben zu packen?
Danke für jeden Hinweis. :S


----------

